
Show HN: Diva – Python package for creating interactive dashboards - mgriley
http://diva.readthedocs.io/en/latest/index.html
======
gravypod
Is there a way to tell this to stretch a plot to fill the entire window? For
my screen the plots are only taking up 1/4 of the view.

~~~
mgriley
For matplotlib, you can pass the the figsize=(w, h) argument to the plt.figure
and plt.subplots functions to set the size in inches. I've just added an
example to the "More Examples" section of the User's Guide. I'm looking into
having the plots adapt to the div size in the future.

